# My Stalkabout Costume



## zombastic (Aug 27, 2012)

I actually made this costume last year but it was such a hit in the neighborhood that I'm going to wear it again this year. 
I may tweak it just a little to make it a little more scary.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

THAT - is awesome!


----------



## iowachap (Aug 19, 2015)

*Plans?*

Way cool! Are you going to share how you did it?



zombastic said:


> I actually made this costume last year but it was such a hit in the neighborhood that I'm going to wear it again this year.
> I may tweak it just a little to make it a little more scary.
> My Stalkabout costume - YouTube


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Love it!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Very nice!
That's gonna scare the crap out of people!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Way cool and what a great photo op


----------



## iowachap (Aug 19, 2015)

Hairazor said:


> Way cool and what a great photo op


That is exactly what I was thinking, people will love to get their photo taken with that..


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Looks great, you have good flexibility of movement. Would love to see the insides!


----------



## SterchCinemas (Aug 22, 2011)

That is so awesome!


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

that is fantastic. I love it. 
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

One of the nicest stalk abouts I've seen. Really nice work!


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Holy crap!! Gloriously frightening :lolkin:


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Very nicely done! I really like those hands! Good movement too.


----------



## zombastic (Aug 27, 2012)

Thanks y'all. Here's a quick tutorial. 
http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?p=837818&posted=1#post837818


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'll bet scaring people was a blast when wearing that!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Love it!


----------



## Clown Guy (Sep 4, 2015)

That's cool. I use a stalkabout too, but don't have much movement at all. Definitely going to change it this year!


----------

